# Black Snapper Attack



## Sig

Hit a couple if piers this morning and the black snapper were killing my live shrimp.


----------



## Coin_Guy

Nice. Where at?


----------



## Salt4Lifer

Nice haul! 
Never eaten black snapper yet. Are they similar to red?


----------



## 2RC's II

Salt4Lifer said:


> Nice haul!
> Never eaten black snapper yet. Are they similar to red?


Taste the same if thats what you are asking.


----------



## grey ghost

DAYYYMN Sig, NICE, did you have shrimp under a cork or not?


----------



## Sig

grey ghost said:


> DAYYYMN Sig, NICE, did you have shrimp under a cork or not?


Caught them on a Carolina rig...


----------



## Sig

Coin_Guy said:


> Nice. Where at?


West side of gulf breeze


----------



## gastonfish

twodown said:


> Taste the same if thats what you are asking.


Red snapper is not even close to being as good eating as black snapper!


----------



## grey ghost

i will be after those next wkd!!?? thks


----------



## Disco

I have never caught one on hook and line where the hell are they and what is a damn carolina rig lol


----------



## Salt4Lifer

gastonfish said:


> Red snapper is not even close to being as good eating as black snapper!


I'll still eat it but Red Snapper is a bit too "fishy" tasting for me. How is the Black similar/not similar?


----------



## Ultralite

nice mess of mangrove there...:thumbup:...

mangroves taste more like lane and mingo snapper...

been wearing them out myself...same setup...

picture isn't me but, this is real close to my house...


----------



## jmunoz

gastonfish said:


> Red snapper is not even close to being as good eating as black snapper!


This^^^^ and if your looking for em they are on the docks in big lagoon to. And I think a Carolina rig is simple wheight, swivell, leader, hook.


----------



## jmunoz

Here's one I cought off the docks in big laggon I think he was like he was like 13in









And heres one I got off the barges Saturday didn't measure em but I think he was in the 18in range +or-


----------



## grey ghost

ultralite yall are killin me! LOL hey would i do better around jetties, bridge pilings, or docks etc? Your photo is a nite, did u catch those at nite or daylight?? thks


----------



## Ultralite

all at nite ghost and yes to all those locations you mentioned...

btt


----------



## grey ghost

Ultralite said:


> all at nite ghost and yes to all those locations you mentioned...
> 
> btt


 Ten4, thanks GG


----------



## Smarty

Nicely done gentlemen. That's some good eating right there :thumbsup:


----------



## ric hamm

do you prefer circle hooks or j hooks on your carolina rigs?


----------



## Ocean Master

Their all under the docks around my house in Gulf Breeze. East of Shoreline Park.


----------



## MrPhoShiz

i fished OMs dock last tuesday night with nothing produced but a stone crab and a fat croaker. Wont lie there were fish EVERYWHERE around his light but they werent hungry.


----------



## jmunoz

I caught the ones on docks during the day with shrimp on a little mustad live bait hook


----------



## Ocean Master

We have to get them chummed up during the day to get them out of the rubble. Then they will bite. We were using mashed up rain minnows and Alewifes.


----------



## Pompano Joe

Yeah Baby! Agree with Gaston!


----------



## Sig

ric hamm said:


> do you prefer circle hooks or j hooks on your carolina rigs?


I like circle hooks... number 1 size


----------



## Foulhook

That is a nice haul.


----------

